# Win win rapido limbs vs hoyt grand prix 720 limbs



## Siva (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi! Any advice about limbs? I've just ordered a hoyt gmx riser and I was thinking about getting the win win rapido limbs #32 or the hoyt grand prix 720 limbs #32. I don't think i'll get a chance to try them both so it would be great having a few feedback!
I ho pensato this is the correct section to write this message!


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I would put in the $40 more and get the uukha EX1 Evo 2, not sure what length you are looking for but LAS have the 32 in meds and longs. No question in my mind on that choice.

Cheers


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

bobnikon said:


> I would put in the $40 more and get the uukha EX1 Evo 2, not sure what length you are looking for but LAS have the 32 in meds and longs. No question in my mind on that choice.
> 
> Cheers


Bob: can you go into some more detail please? I will be getting 36# here in a few months and while I"d like to throw down big bucks on high end wood core limbs, that may not be possible. Currently shooting MK Inpers ILF (of course I an always get another set of those if that's all I can afford).

What is it about the Uukha limbs you like?

Thanks.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't compare to the MK Inpers ILF, unfortunately I haven't shot them.

I have shot a lot of limbs though. I got a set of the original ex1, and the x0. I thought they were good but nothing special. I have shot a lot of limbs since, and settled in on a couple pairs of SF Ultimate Pros. Those were awesome limbs, that by everyones account shot well above their price point. I really loved the smooth draw, even out to 32" and they were quite forgiving compared to the F7s and most others I had owned and shot. When I got my first pair of the EVO 2 EX1 I sold my SF Elite Plus and my both Ultimate Pros. 

For 36#, (closer to 44# OTF) they didn't feel as heavy as my 34# Ultimate Pros. I am not a top level shooter, and as such I have flaws, lots of them. They don't seem to offer as many fliers and odd arrows out as other limbs I have had. They tune over a wide range of brace heights and arrow spine/weights and string material/strand count etc (or at least seem to for me). I just love them. I now have 2 sets, and if they get them in again may pick up a third before I move back north in the spring. I also like that they aren't laminated, though we will see what that means in the long run.

Cheers


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Bob...we're your F7's foam or maple core?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> Bob...we're your F7's foam or maple core?


Jinks, 

I had both.

Don't get me wrong, they were nice limbs, but I can't believe how much I like these Uukhas. And considering they are an "intermediate" limb vice the F7 high end... crazy that I like them that much better. I haven't shot the quattros, but for the difference in price point, I can get 2 sets of the Uukha. No brainer in my book. But that is me, and other people will have other opinions.

Cheers


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Bob...me with my short 27" draw?....the largest difference I've felt between the 1/2 dozen sets of ILF limbs I've owned has been the difference between the foam vs wood cores and whether it was the SF GSF limbs vs my wood core Samick Universal limbs or my Bamboo core TR7'S vs SF CF Elite + or even my INNO EX POWERS vs these Maple core F7 LIMBS?....the one constant has been that the wood cores always felt smoother and more forgiving too me...and this is the biggest mental roadblock I have with pulling the trigger on the Uukhas though I keep hearing great stuff about them from those who have far more experience than I.

BTW....I got the F7's for $399 on clearance so?...didn't hurt myself too bad to find out what shorts feel like on a 27" Gillo. Thanks for the response!


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Jinks,

I have been following your Gillo thread with interest. I picked up the Grey 27" after you posted about the sale... so you didn't get the LAST one :wink: 

All I can say about the Uukha, is if you get the chance, try a set. I was skeptical, because I always preferred wood core. But as these have no "core" they are a different beast.

Cheers


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

bobnikon said:


> Jinks,
> 
> I have been following your Gillo thread with interest. I picked up the Grey 27" after you posted about the sale... so you didn't get the LAST one :wink:
> 
> ...


Cool and Thanks again Bob! :thumbs_up


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

I had some Rapidos - they reminded me of the trad tech type limbs - pretty straightforward and consistent but not particularly different - feel was more on the crisp side and speed felt mid-range - haven't tried the Hoyts so can't give you much of a comparison - don't think they'd hold you back other than if you prefer a different feel and that affects the mental side - M


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

From what I have read you can more bang for your buck at the Hoyt price point in the low/mid range by buying something else. Also Rapidos are not wood core and that for some people makes a big difference for some reason. It's been so long since I shot foam core limbs I couldn't begin to tell you what the difference was from personal experience.

That said, I am saving my pennies for the Uukha limbs


----------

